# Three kittens dumped and left to die in Northants



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Last night I received an emergency phone call from a vets who had received three kittens.
Somebody had put three 3-4 month old kittens in a (no bigger than) 20x30cm box, sellotaped it up and thrown it in a hedge. They were found by a dog walker and taken straight to the vets, they had been in there for a while and were sat in their own filth, with fleas, starving and dehydrated.

There are two black and one black and white, I haven't sexed them yet as they are too busy playing! They are quite long haired and very, very friendly. They really love each other, so it would be lovely if they could go together, but understandable if not.

If anyone would be interested in rehoming any of these guys please get in touch, photos will be added.

caninoanimalrescue.yolasite.com


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

bless them, cant wait for photos.


----------



## Catcrazykittymum (Nov 12, 2012)

Poor little babies  Hope they find a loving furrever home soon. xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_poor little things, why are some people so cruel _


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Here are the pictures of the kittens, Belle, Bungle and Tolouse.
Belle has already found a home and they are all now clean, fluffy and flea/worm free (touch wood!)

If you would like more information on these kittens or any of our other rescues, please contact us via [email protected] or caninoanimalrescue.yolasite.com

Thanks very much


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

they are so cute. xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

OOOh how beautiful !!! :001_wub: Especially the all black ones !! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: Good luck to them xx


----------

